
Gremgo – a fast and easy-to-use client for the TinkerPop graph DB stack - Qasaur
https://github.com/qasaur/gremgo
======
okram
Can the author go this direction with Gremgo?
[http://tinkerpop.apache.org/docs/3.2.1-SNAPSHOT/tutorials/gr...](http://tinkerpop.apache.org/docs/3.2.1-SNAPSHOT/tutorials/gremlin-
language-variants/)

